# Bericht: Fuerteventura im Dezember



## noworkteam (5. Januar 2006)

Mein kurzer Bericht:

Morro Jable „Auf der Mole“:

Nachdem ich nun schon sieben Tage auf der Insel war und die Ruten noch nicht einmal ausgepackt hatte (um den Familienurlaub nicht schon zu Beginn zu torpedieren), konnte ich mich nicht mehr zurückhalten.

Die Tage zuvor hatte ich das Zielobjekt jeden morgen vor dem "guten-morgen-ich- bin- müde-geh-aber-trotzdem-schwimmen" genau beobachtet. Ein altes Weißbrot, Wasser bis zum Knie und schon waren diverse Fische in Sichtnähe ( ein schönes Kantholz hätte hier Rute und Rolle sicherlich leicht ersetzen können).

Also abends das ganze Gelumpe in den Jeep und mal in den Hafen von Morro Jable zum Molenfischen gefahren. Als Köder wurden vorher noch Sardinen und ein Sack kleine Tintenfische besorgt. Wir waren einige Tage zuvor den Hafen besichtigen und wahrhaft: auf dem Grund bei den Fischerbooten schwamm ein riesiger Rochen rum, ein anderer Fisch, ich würde auf Barracuda tippen, kam auch vorbei.(ich könnte schwören, der hat mich angegrinst als er mich ohne Rute hat stehen sehen)

Angekommen erst mal die Plätze checken. Die große Außenmole, tagsüber zeitweise von vereinzelten Anglern besucht, stellte sich als denkbar ungünstige Position heraus. Keine netten Betonblöcke zum stehen oder hinsetzen, sondern riesige ineinandersteckende Betonkrallen, natürlich vom Seewasser schön bearbeitet, so daß sich eine hervorragende Reibeisenoberfläche dem Angel-Drang entgegenstellte. Fazit: Ist dunkel und ein immer stärker werdender Wind (natürlich gerade heute, sonst hatten wir in der Nacht immer nur eine leichte Brise) also hielt ich mich an die Einheimischen, die sich an der Innenseite der Hafenmole versuchten. Versuchten, weil mittlerweile der Wind immer stärker wurde und eine richtige Freude bei allen nicht aufkommen wollte. Nach 1 Stunde wurde dann der Entschluss gefaßt: Alle wieder in den Jeep und um den Hafen herum auf die andere Mole, da hatte man zumindest einigermaßen windgeschützte Plätze. Nach und nach trafen weitere Angler ein so daß sich gegen Mitternacht ca. 8 Mitstreiter eingefunden hatten. Die fehlenden Spanischkenntnisse fielen nicht weiter auf, der Wind verhinderte jede Kommunikation jenseits der 5 Meter-Marke. Ich hatte dann mal Grund gefischt ( wie fast alle anderen auch) wobei Tintenfisch ein hervorragender Köder war. Meine größte Freude des Abends kam auf, als ich feststellte das ich meine Digicam hervorragend im Regal des Appartements plaziert und vergessen hatte. Mahlzeit, die Nacht fing also richtig prima an. 

Nach und nach hing auch mal ein mir völlig unbekannter Fisch an dem Haken, keine dicken Brummer (ca. 20-40 cm), hatte mich jedoch zuvor in den Fischhallen vom Hafen umgeschaut was man so in die Pfanne hauen kann.

Gegen 3.00 Uhr wurde es dann verhältnismäßig ruhig, also Zeit für eine zweite Rute mit einer kompletten Sardine als Köder, „halt dich mal an die Einheimischen“ sagte ich mir und versenkte dieselbe im Hafenbecken. Irgendwann später auch ein kurzer kräftiger Biß, der kopf der Sardine war noch teilweise da, alles andere weg...einfach durchgebissen .


Um 5:00 Uhr trat ich dann den Rückweg an, um 5:15 Uhr hatte ich dem Sicherheitsdienst des Hafen durch meine nichtvorhandenen Spanischkenntnisse gepaart mit seinen fehlenden Englischkenntnisse die positive Entscheidung abgerungen mich fahren zulassen um die Nerven aller Beteiligten nicht weiter aufzureiben. (Merke: ab 10:00 Uhr ist der Hafen für KFZ dicht)


Fazit: Viel Wind, ein dummer Mond am Himmel (hab ich einfach nicht wegbekommen), diverse kleine, sowie ein paar Fische für die Pfanne (Fang für die Dauer durchschnittlich), zehn Sternschnuppen und viel Spaß UND nie wieder ohne Stahlvorfach....



"Kutter-Angeln" vor der Westküste:

Mein Vater hatte schon ein Törn mit einen einheimischen Fischer auf Sardinien hinter sich, und ohne eine Ausfahrt wollte ich auch nicht zurückfliegen. 

So bot sich dann eines Tages die Möglichkeit, mit Alfred einem Bekannten meines Vaters, am nächsten Tag um 9:00 Uhr in See zustechen. Mit vier Personen wurde via Schlauchboot übergesetzt und ab ging die Fahrt. Sobald der Hafen hinter uns lag, würden die dicken Penn-Trolling-Geschirre zu Wasser gelassen und es ging Richtung Westküste. Nach ca. zwei Stunden Fahrt wurde gestoppt und es hieß alles fertig machen zum Grundangeln. 

Ich war der einzige mit Rute und Rolle, alle anderen drei Mitstreiter setzten die auch bei den Berufsfischern übliche Handangel ein. Wieder kam Tintenfisch an den Haken. Als Köder unschlagbar, einfach die Montage bis auch Grundsinken lassen und schon kommt Biß auf Biß. 

Das Wetter und ich, wir passen scheinbar nicht zusammen, gegen Mittag wurde die See immer rauher, die Wellenhöhe immer größer. Der Kapitän wollte fischen, wir auch, also weitermachen (die größten Wellen rollten das Schiff ganz schön hin und her und sagten der Reeling „guten Tag“ ) Standortwechsel, wieder 30 Minuten Schleppen, dann wieder alles bei Richtung Grund.

Dann war er da der gute Biß, kurz angeschlagen und schon zog mein Gegenüber eine 40er Geflecht wie Butter von der Rolle. Leider nur für ca. 10 Sekunden, dann war das 0,90er Mono-Vorfach durch. Im nachhinein sollte sich dieser Biss als der Stärkste des Tages herausstellen. (nie wieder ohne Stahlvorfach, ich ärgere mich noch heute)

Im Laufe es Tages wurde dann noch rumgeschleppt (leider ohne Erfolg) hier und da wieder auf Grund geangelt (immer prima gefangen) und gegen 17:00 Uhr trafen wir im Hafen ein.

Fazit: Super Schiff, super Ausfahrt, gut gefangen, schönstes Wetter und Ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr.

gruss 

noworkteam...(der nie wieder ohne stahlvorfach die insel betritt)


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bericht: Fuerteventura im Dezember*

Danke für den schönen Bericht im kalten Winter!


----------



## Volker2809 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bericht: Fuerteventura im Dezember*

Klasse Bericht!! Wir fliegen morgen nach Lanzarote und ich bin schon ganz gespannt aufs Angeln! Hab mir nach Deinem Bericht schon mal einen Zettel geschrieben, damit ich es auf keinen Fall vergesse: "Stahlvorfach mitnehmen"!!

Gruß aus Nürnberg, 

Volker


----------



## wodibo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bericht: Fuerteventura im Dezember*

Danke für Deinen Bericht #6 #v
Was für Fische habt Ihr denn vom Boot aus gefangen?


----------



## rob (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bericht: Fuerteventura im Dezember*

super bericht!danke dafür!
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## noworkteam (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bericht: Fuerteventura im Dezember*

@wodibo

fische nur die standard fuerte-fische (s. bild), die bunten barsche gingen alle wieder zurück(kein Photo), passen besser in ein aquarium...

wie gesagt grosse brummer ohne stahl war nicht....

der fette brocken war eines morgens in der padilla (supermarkt), der kann schon was  ....

gruss 

noworkteam

der jetzt krampfhaft überlegt wie er seine bessere hälfte zur süchtigen meeresanglerin machen kann... |kopfkrat (vorschläge sind willkommen)


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bericht: Fuerteventura im Dezember*

Besten Dank für Deinen Bericht! #6 #6 #6 
Bei den "Problemen" mit Deiner bessern Hälfte kann ich Dir aber auch nicht weiterhelfen. |rolleyes


----------



## noworkteam (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bericht: Fuerteventura im Dezember*

ups hier kommt der dicke

@Sailfisch

müsste so deine zielgruppe sein #h ...

und weil winter ist...noch ein bisschen sunset

gruss 

noworkteam


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bericht: Fuerteventura im Dezember*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> ups hier kommt der dicke
> 
> @Sailfisch
> 
> ...



Der guckt aber unsympathisch.     

Glückwunsch zu dem Brummer!


----------



## noworkteam (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bericht: Fuerteventura im Dezember*

nix brummer gefangen:c, der ist doch nur ein ausstellungsstück an der fischtheke,.. ..

und wenn ich ich liegen müsste, würde ich auch so ein gesicht ziehen....

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## wodibo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bericht: Fuerteventura im Dezember*

Drück Deiner besseren Hälfte beim Drill die Angel in die Hand und nerve sie nicht übermäßig mit guten Ratschlägen.
Wenn sie nach dem ersten erfolgreichen Drill nicht infiziert ist, dann schick sie zum Kochkurs für Meeresfische :q


----------

